# D&D in North Philly Suburbs



## RillianPA (Jan 18, 2008)

I live in Huntingdon Valley, PA and am looking to start or join a group.  I am a big fan of D&D (and am quite looking forward to the release of 4.0), but also enjoy just about any game.

Please post here or send me an email at
thynerichards@comcast.net


----------



## Rackhir (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi. How's the back doing?


----------



## RillianPA (Jan 26, 2008)

Hiya,

Actually it got much worse, over the summer I herniated a disk.  It seems to have mostly healed now, and I am doing fairly well, but no heavy lifting! 

How are you?


----------



## Rackhir (Jan 26, 2008)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> Hiya,
> 
> Actually it got much worse, over the summer I herniated a disk.  It seems to have mostly healed now, and I am doing fairly well, but no heavy lifting!
> 
> How are you?




Sorry to hear it's still causing problems for you, but at least it's somewhat improved.

Car is being a money pit, but other than that I'm good.


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 4, 2008)

Are there no players or games in the North Philadelphia area?


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

I'm still looking for players or a game.

Thanks


----------

